# Trombone Tribute



## MartinPens (Feb 22, 2011)

I didn't make it into the top three for Freestyle, but I had a ton of fun on this one. Now I'm looking for instrument parts!

This is the third valve, I think, from a trumpet I found in a thrift store. The wood is curly Koa
My son plays the trombone and I think it looks more like a trombone pen than a trumpet pen.

Enjoy! Hope it makes you smile.

Martin


----------



## ttpenman (Feb 22, 2011)

That is so cool.  I played trumpet (not all that well) so I appreciate the use of the 'spit' valve.  Curious how it feels when writing?  I'll have to keep an eye out for a beat up trumpet.  Maybe check with the music shop that makes repairs.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Now that's unique!


----------



## MartinPens (Feb 22, 2011)

It is light and easy to write with. I need a friend who works in an instrument repair shop!


----------



## DrBills (Feb 22, 2011)

I played the trombone, and yeah it reminds me of one as well.

I think any brass instrument player would love a pen like that!

Bill


----------



## burr (Feb 22, 2011)

That is a very cool pen!!!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 22, 2011)

very cool pen.  if you're looking for other "pen sized" parts, watch for Christmas ornaments...I always stock up in January (during their EVERYTHING MUST GO" sale..frequently find parts that fit in pen designs.


----------



## bobjackson (Feb 22, 2011)

You should have won the free style with this one. Great job. Very clever.


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 22, 2011)

Martin,
Very clever.  It is definitely something you don't see every day.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 22, 2011)

Great pen Martin that is really thinking outside the box. I really liked it.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry you didn't make the finals with that one. Very cool!


----------



## Grim Spirit (Feb 22, 2011)

MartinPens said:


> This is the third valve, I think, from a trumpet I found in a thrift store.


 
Technically: It is the spit-valve located on the 180° bend on the Third Valve slide. The Third Valve slide is extended to slightly lower the tone of a note when using both the First & Third valves or all three.

Now, geekiness aside, that is one beautiful pen. And it does look more like a Trombone (my instrument, as my embouchure works best with large brass).

Now, I wonder if my sister will let me have her trumpet so I can replicate this....Nah..it's a 30 year old Vincent Bach Stradivarius and worth more than my truck.  Pawn-shop here I come.


----------



## MartinPens (Feb 22, 2011)

I've been looking through eBay.there are these parts out there, but they are not cheap - especially when they are silver!!

My next step is to drop by all of the instrument repair shops around which, I don't think, will be too many.

Martin


----------



## boxerman (Feb 22, 2011)

Very cool pen nice job.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 22, 2011)

Silver peaked last Thursday at $34 and has dropped to $33.00+ so its getting pricey.


----------



## garrettdave (Feb 22, 2011)

Very unique and well executed!

Dave


----------



## Maximil (Feb 23, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## jaywood1207 (Feb 23, 2011)

Very unique.  There is also a small slide on the second valve that would work but it doesn't have the spit valve.  For that matter you could probably use the one on the first valve as well.  As much as I like this idea I don't think I'm going to rush up to my closet and pull out my silver trumpet to make a pen.  I spent way too much money on it.


----------



## Dai Sensei (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## alphageek (Feb 23, 2011)

Although the parts may be pricey, it may be an excellent specialized market you have found yourself there Martin!   People who play are well aware of the cost of their instruments, so they may be willing to put out a pretty penny for a custom pen like this!


----------



## rkimery (Feb 23, 2011)

Great job, there you go.....thinking outside the box again!


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 23, 2011)

Martin, yours was my favorite of the bunch.
Really liked the concept.  My business partner plays one and he just laughed when he saw it.  Now he wants one!


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 23, 2011)

as a former bass trombone player - I love it!!


----------



## greggas (Feb 23, 2011)

One of my favorite all time pens...love the originality.  
How do you get the refil to bend?:biggrin:

thanks for sharing this


----------



## phillywood (Feb 23, 2011)

Martin, beautiful pen and very geniously executed.


----------



## Dan26 (Feb 23, 2011)

Man, I love it!


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 23, 2011)

It is definitely a great pen.  The Freestyle Contest brought out some AWSOME pens this year. I think everyone pushed the judges to their limits in narrowing the field.  I guess for next year you will need one that can actually play  a tune along with writing the sheet music.:biggrin:  Congrats again on a great showing of a great pen.


----------



## kruzzer (Feb 23, 2011)

now that is way cool... never saw anything like it....


----------



## MartinPens (Feb 26, 2011)

*Many Thanks*



The Penguin said:


> as a former bass trombone player - I love it!!


 
My eleven year old son is playing the bass trombone. I will likely keep the pen for him. I'm still searching for more parts from local instrument repair shops.

Thanks everyone for the encouraging comments and PM's. I'm really proud of this one and look forward to making a few more if I can find the parts.

Martin


----------



## btboone (Feb 26, 2011)

That scores a High C!  With a lip trill.


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 26, 2011)

Great Job Martin! I really like the way you tied it all in together! Nice work.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 26, 2011)

I've got an old violin laying around. It has part of signature inside but part of the name is missing, all it says is, "(smudge)varius."

Would an old violin make a decent pen?


----------



## crabcreekind (Feb 26, 2011)

one of a kind to say the least


----------



## MartinPens (Feb 26, 2011)

thewishman said:
			
		

> I've got an old violin laying around. It has part of signature inside but part of the name is missing, all it says is, "(smudge)varius."
> 
> Would an old violin make a decent pen?



Why not take the tuning knobs and incorporate those somehow?  Imagination is the key. There would be less spit involved. 

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## wizard (Feb 27, 2011)

Martin,
That is a very unique and creative pen !! I really like your thinking "outside the box"
Thank you for showing! Regards, Doc


----------



## MartinPens (Feb 28, 2011)

wizard said:
			
		

> Martin,
> That is a very unique and creative pen !! I really like your thinking "outside the box"
> Thank you for showing! Regards, Doc



Thanks Doc. Appreciate it!

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## bensoelberg (Feb 28, 2011)

thewishman said:


> I've got an old violin laying around. It has part of signature inside but part of the name is missing, all it says is, "(smudge)varius."
> 
> Would an old violin make a decent pen?


 

Yikes.  I mean, Yes! Send it my way and I'll be happy to send you a violin pen in return. (he said while looking up antique violin dealers who could start the bidding at a million dollars...)


----------



## 76winger (Mar 2, 2011)

Very ingenious idea, I like it!


----------



## Philip Wray (Apr 25, 2011)

I am a pen turner and a Superintendent of a small school corporation in Indiana.  I have a band director who will be retiring in June. He is a great band director and an accomplished trumpet player.  I would like to make a pen like yours to present to him.

Can you give him any particulars on what kit or kits you used.  And what your process was.

Philip Wray
pwray@usc.k12.in.us

I appreciate your help!!


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 25, 2011)

PM sent

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## oneleggimp (Mar 10, 2015)

Third Valve SLIDE with it's water key (aka "spit valve")- not third valve


----------



## CaptainJane (Mar 11, 2015)

*Artistic*

I think it looks like a contra-bassoon


----------



## Band Saw Box (Mar 11, 2015)

That's a really neat design, sorry it didn't make the final cut.


----------



## OZturner (Mar 12, 2015)

Great Concept Martin, and Brilliant Execution. 
Glorious Curly Koa, 
Superb Fit and Finish.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## kruzzer (Mar 12, 2015)

That is definitely one of a kind.. great craftsmen ship


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 12, 2015)

You all do know this is a 2011 posting that was brought back to life. There is also another music instrument in the archieves as well. I think it was a flute. maybe we can get a band going here.  We have plenty of piano pens. We now have guitar pens.


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for bringing this back to life. I also did a piccolo pen a few years back. Fun stuff


----------

